# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφη απο Ιρλανδια

## antonispahn

Ενα βιντεακι με την αυγοτροφη του Noel Flynn ενος παρα πολυ γνωστου εκτροφεα Ιθαγενων κυριως φλωρων και λουγαρων

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη μια που εχεις καλυτερη επαφη με την γλωσσα και την προφορα ,αφου εισαι στην Βρεττανια ,θα μπορουσες  να μας πεις πανω κατω την διαδικασια που ακολουθει;

----------


## antonispahn

> Αντωνη μια που εχεις καλυτερη επαφη με την γλωσσα και την προφορα ,αφου εισαι στην Βρεττανια ,θα μπορουσες  να μας πεις πανω κατω την διαδικασια που ακολουθει;


Δυσκολεθομαι και γω να τα πιασω ολα θα επικοινωνησω να μου δωσει τις αναλογειες

----------

